# EVO cooking



## crazycat (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone ever smoke a Boston butt on an EVO grill? I was thinking about trying it this weekend.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 27, 2015)

crazycat said:


> Anyone ever smoke a Boston butt on an EVO grill? I was thinking about trying it this weekend.



No, and if the prices I saw for them when I did a google search is in the $3k plus range, I never will.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 27, 2015)

CraigC said:


> No, and if the prices I saw for them when I did a google search is in the $3k plus range, I never will.



Yeah, crazy prices.  Guess I'll keep doing it the old fashioned way.  I smoked meats on my old Weber Genesis, and I should be able to figure out how to do it on my $400 Dyna Glo gas grill.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 28, 2015)

crazycat said:


> Anyone ever smoke a Boston butt on an EVO grill? I was thinking about trying it this weekend.


I had never heard of an Evo grill. The pictures show a very pretty piece of equipment that doesn't seem to lend itself very well to the smoking process. Anything is possible though so if you can turn the heat very low on one section of the grill and put your meat on the cooler part and the wood chips on the hot part and then get a dome like on a Weber bbq instead of the low lid shown on the pictures and then figure out the venting strategy and then rig a rack of some kind to put the meat on and then...

On second thought, you've got a high priced specialty piece of equipment. I'd druther use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## crazycat (Jan 28, 2015)

Only paid $500 for it. Use it a lot. I have a smoker, Big green egg, gas grill and also charcoal grill. I'm versed in grilling. I was just asking if anyone had ever try a butt on the EVO. No big deal. I guess I'll be the first to try. Good or bad I'll post a picture.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 28, 2015)

crazycat said:


> Only paid $500 for it. Use it a lot. I have a smoker, Big green egg, gas grill and also charcoal grill. I'm versed in grilling. I was just asking if anyone had ever try a butt on the EVO. No big deal. I guess I'll be the first to try. Good or bad I'll post a picture.



Was that a second hand price or are there new ones in that price range? I have a Horizon 16" Classic, offset that I do my smoking in. My Egg is used mostly for pizzas and roasts or for low and slow that doesn't require smoke. Like Cuban pork roast or cochinita pibil.


----------



## crazycat (Jan 28, 2015)

I bought it second hand. Someone bought it for a wedding reception, in from out of town and did not want to transport it. I got the heads up. Just lucky!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 28, 2015)

I  see the specs say there are 2 circular heating elements.   You can regulate the heat range depending where you place the roast.   A pork butt is going to give off a lot of juice as it cooks,  so you may want to set the meat rack in a heavy duty foil pan to catch the juices as it cooks.


----------

